# Butchblock tabletop design over cabinets with overhang for stools



## aksuited (Aug 21, 2019)

I am planning to make a sudo breakfast bar / kitchen table from a butcher block over cabinets. I want to know if this is feasable without additional supports.

The butcher block would be 6ft x 3.25ft supported by 54 inches of cabinets centered under the back leaving a 15 in overhang length wise and a 9in over hang on each end. Block is 1.75 in thick. Will this be okay without additional supports or will they be needed?


----------

